# USB 2.0 PCI Card problem(resolved)



## EricG (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi

I recently installed an Ali USB 2.0 PCI Card hoping that it would provide a stable connection for my ongoing erratic connection problems with a Hitachi External HDD and my front USB Ports.

It didn't work well so I have now uninstalled it - all entries in Device Manager and the Ali Drivers from Control Panel>Add and Remove Programmes.

Despite apparently removing all traces of the Ali installation I am getting an error message in Event Viewer after each boot up as follows:-

"Event ID 7000 - The Ali PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified."

There is no such service listed in the Services list.

The Ali PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller was one of the several Ali items I uninstalled in Device Manager and there are certainly no entries in Device Manager for USB other than the original Intel Ones relating to my Motherboard.

A search of files for Ali reveals an Inf file (wdma_ali.inf) and an associated PNF file (wdma_ali.PNF) but I am not sure whether these files are part of the Windows XP system or were installed from the Ali Drivers CD.

Has anyone any suggestion as to why I am getting this error message and how to remove it?


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: USB 2.0 PCI Card problem*

Add/remove propgrams doesn't always remove the registry entries. A registry cleaner may do the trick, though I don't reccomend them (can remove more than desired). You could also delete the registry entries manually. see regedit, by searching it for Ali PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller and deleting those entries.

Always back up the registry!!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: USB 2.0 PCI Card problem*

Hi Eric,

It is worth pointing out that almost all external hard drives need a separate power connector because USB cannot provide enough power most of the time. It you are not using an external power connector and your hard drive has a connector for one, you should plug it in.

BTW, the inf and pnf files are from the installation CD and were put there. Those are the files that control the driver. You should remove those if you want to install the driver. 

Have you tried letting Windows use a plug and play driver for the card?


----------



## EricG (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: USB 2.0 PCI Card problem*

Hi both

I first removed the inf and pnf files and after a reboot the error still showed.

I then removed the Ali PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller in the registry (exported first so I could reinstall it if it screwed up the system and again rebooted - no error message showing, so that seems to have done the trick.

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------

